# Willows waiting thread



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thirteen days and counting. day 145 in on April 4 but am saying she will have easter babies. I am so ready.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Getting close!!! It sure went by quickly!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

cute! What color buck is she bred to?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

This is a picture of him when he was younger and wasn't all covered with hair. Will have to get a recent one of him


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

eight more days but whose counting. lol. Now I am getting really nervous. I got everything ready so should be all set. Thinking pink.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So exciting!! 
Don't be nervous! You have my number so call any time day or night of you need anything  but you and Willow will do just fine!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Did a little shave to see what was going on. This is Willow today.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh! Well there's the udder! Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Today is day 145. She doesn't seem any closer than she was. This is her udder today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sometimes they like to drag it out and torture us! Lol! 
She's sure wide!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Soon. Come ON, baby!!!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

willow had triplets at about 1:30 am. one is real tiny and I have her in the house feeding her by hand. not positive but thinking 2 girls and a boy. that could change when I get some rest. pix to follow later


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwww. Congrats on the trips!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!!  yay willow! Sounds like she is like her mama and grandma.. They love those late night kiddings


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

here are a few pictures. Will get some better ones if it ever warms up


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats! So cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What CUTIES!!!


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

What beauties and so small Congrats!!!!


----------

